

Odessa city: the truth that is to be hidden - trurl123
http://cuamckuykot.livejournal.com/420890.html

======
malkung
Here is a better translation:
[http://mikle1.livejournal.com/4119395.html](http://mikle1.livejournal.com/4119395.html)

------
malkung
Seems like the HN community wishes to just ignore this info.

~~~
cafard
Well, it's badly translated, it's hard to follow, it has a good deal of
"inside baseball" stuff, and if the tone of the English is faithful to the
original, it reads like old Soviet communiques. I do not think that coups
d'etat in general are a good idea, but I also don't think that Russia has
clean hands here.

~~~
malkung
I see. Yes, the translation is off. Still I am curious how this can possibly
distract from the main point - mass murder in an European city in 2014.

Well, I hope there will be a better translator in the future, maybe that would
help.

~~~
cafard
Evaluating your evidence is not easy. Let's leave it at that.

